# Another Even Better Tube Attachment.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I just keep playing with the tube attachment for my singles but I think this is the best way yet. This gives me the pre measured length I want for my spare and it is clean looking. On a side note the tube set i just changed tore at the pouch about half way through the tube. I continued to shoot to see how it would react. They are just like the bands when they tear half way you can still shoot acuratly with one tube tore half into. I don't know how long it would have lasted but I shot it six more times at full draw.


----------



## lloydedwards40 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you.

love'n'joy
Lloyd


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That looks good. I am still shooting with the knotted ones and everything's going fine.


----------

